# What pedal can't you live without?



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

What's the pedal you can't live without?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gas pedal.kkjuw


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

my boss tu-2


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Gas pedal.kkjuw


I'm unfamiliar with that one, is that a chorus? kkjuw


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Since I rediscoverd fuzz, I'll say without a doubt a fuzz effect! My formula 69 is almost always on, when it off, my Agent 13 is on!!!  But when I'm playing clean I really love a little reverb!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

hoser said:


> my boss tu-2


+1

I can get everything else I need out of the amp if need be.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

delay...delay...delay...delay...delay...delay...


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

My fav would have to be my old Rat.
What amp I am playing through doeant matter as long as I have that pedal with me.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Tonebone Classic. It's decent for getting some crunch at bedroom levels. It's at it's best though when an amp's output section is working hard. This was later confirmed when a read a ToneQuest Report article on this pedal. Very dynamic and transparent distortion.

Shawn.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I would have to say my Fulldrive 2 and my OCD.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Delay, more specifically my MXR Carbon Copy. A hint of delay just makes everything sound oh-so-much fuller.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Love my Carbon Copy too! Only had it for a month, so I can still live without it..... for now.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

The Carbon Copy is probably gonna stay on my board until I die :smile: I love the sparkle green finish and the fact that the knobs are glow in the dark (such a nice touch). Also, I love that hint of "chorus" that the mod button adds, it just adds that little "much needed icing on the cake".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I could live without all my pedals. I mostly play without plugging in.

But if I could only keep one pedal--would I still have that pedal and my rackmount echo?

I'd probably go with my DF-2--it sounds great through my JC-60, and the feedback option is fun.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

probably the ParaEQ...

Then any of my MOOGS...


----------



## Kestral (Apr 19, 2007)

My Strobostomp tuner :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I generally always like to have an envelope-controlled filter of some type hanging around. I have my preferences, but for me its like pickles: I *prefer* a Strub's, but if push comes to shove I'll take a no-name Polski Orgorki...because I like pickles that much.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

my "Fatzo" boost. 45 db and a treble cut knob. Solo heaven or just leave it on for a little colour.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Currently on my board, I have a Rat, Barber LTD, BB Preamp, and a FDII in the rhythm loop. My lead loop has an OCD and an OD-3. 70% of the time I'd guess that the FDII (one or both sides) is my rhythm goto and the OCD gets kicked in for leads.

Having said that, other than the OD-3 I don't see removing any of the others as they all add their special sauce at the right times.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, it's a tough call between my Fulldrive 2 and my Deluxe Memory Man. I find myself playing more and more with delay lately, and I agree with Noobcake and Rugburn about delay creating a thicker sound, but I would still say I use my FD2 a lot more often.

I think I need to get a Carbon Copy myself to give a whirl against the DMM in hopes of saving some pedalboard space.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I would have to say my first pedal I ever bought and still have, a russian big muff PI.


----------



## floydfanatic (Apr 2, 2009)

Fulltone OCD is unbelievably versatile and definitely lives up to the hype. So dynamic and natural. Its quite awesome.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I love my Digitech GNX-4. It does everything...lots of artist presets, amp and cab models, built-in 8 track, 2 GB CF card for storing and playing back tracks, volume and WAH. I run into a very clean Crate Powerblock and wide-range, uncoloured Eminence drivers. Sounds awesome! kksjur


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

80's tokai metal driver for me is still the best overdrive I have ever used, sounds good in any amp. I will never sell Them.


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

+ 1 for the TU-2.

Also I have a Maxon OD-9 which works wonders in front of the tubes to add drive.

But my Electro-Harmonix Holier Grail Reverb is always there. 

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's a tough question to answer. Jamming alone at home the Boss RC2 Looper might be the most valued, if I don't count the amp's channel switch pedal. With the band, if I don't count the amp's channel switch pedal, probably the Boss CH-1 Super Chorus because even though it's used extremely sparingly, the band seems to dig it...otherwise it would be Edward The Compressor (Marshall) or the MXR Boost/Line Driver or the Carl Martin Red Repeat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

